# Schutzleiter Ableitstrom



## Kleissler (14 September 2006)

Hallo

mal ne Frage zum Schutzleiterableitstrom.
Eine Maschine mit ein paar FU´s und elektron. Schaltnetzteilen verursachen einen gewissen Ableitstrom auf den PE. Ab wie vielen mA muss ich etwas dagegen unternehmen und was?

Ich hoffe da hat jemand Erfahrung mit und mir ne Lösung parat.

Danke Ronald


----------



## Suschi-S7 (14 September 2006)

Is an dem Anschlussplatz ein FI? Kommt immer drauf an wie groß der Ableitstrom is. Die normalen Fi´s haben ja 30 mA.... ich würde wenn dann einen FI nehmen die speziel für FU Betrieb ausgerüstet sind. Wir hatten das Problem bei einer Maschine gehabt die den FI immer rausgeschmissen hat. Entweder nimmst du nen speziellen FI oder eine Steckdose ohne FI.


----------



## maxi (14 September 2006)

Hallo,
schreibe wenn du möchtest gerne etwas dazu. Jedoch immer ungerne mit VDe und du Musst. Wie du das auslegst und ob du es überhaupt umsetzt darf mich ja nichts angehen. Hoffe ist dir vielleicht hilfreich.


1. Nach VDE 113 benötigst du bei Industrieanlagen ja ohne hin eigentlich nie einen FI. 
2. Falls du doch durch igrned einen Grund einen benötigen solltest muss es immer ein 30mA sein.
3. Ein 30mA FI löst nicht bei 30mA erst aus, sondern in der vorgeschrieben Zeit. Auslösen tun sie meist bei 13-15mA schon, aber nicht so schnell.
4. Du musst nach VDE 0700 oder VDE 0701 ohnehin bei jeder Anlage von einen Meister eine Schutzleiter- und Erdungsmessung etc. machen und auch ein Protokoll erstellen lassen. Da siehst du ja wieviel Fehlerstrom die Anlage zieht.
5. Du musst bei jeder anlage die Eventualitäten abwiegen und das Prüfprotkoll von eien MEister erstellen lassen. Ansonsten wenn etwas passiert ist es grobe Fahrlässichkeit und somit eine Straftat.

Also gar nicht so leicht das spielchen.

Grüsse


----------



## Raydien (14 September 2006)

Probiere es mal mit selektive FIs hat bei mir auch geholfen.


Gruß

Ray


----------



## Kleissler (14 September 2006)

*Ableitstrom*

Hallo Leute 

ich möchte mein Frage nach dem ich nicht die richtigen Antworte erhalten habe etwas konkretisieren.
Ich habe keine Problemem mit nem FI !!!

Ich wollte lediglich wissen wenn ich eine bzw. mehrere Anlagen an einem Stromversorgungs-Netz betreibe und jede Anlage liefert mir ca. 100mA Fehlerstrom auf den PE. Also rein rechnerisch bei 10 Anlagen 1 A Fehlerstrom. 

Kann das zum Problem werden oder ist das nur rechnerischer Quatsch was ich da denke?

Gruß


----------



## cmm1808 (14 September 2006)

Hallo,

was heiss, ab wieviel mA muß ich etwas unternehmen?

Beim Einsatz von FUs wird es technisch bedingt immer Ableitströme geben, da hier immer mit EMV-Packs gearbeirtet wird.
Diese leiten den "gefilterten Abfall-Strom" meisst gegen Erde.
Einige dieser Filter bieten die Mäglichkeit, wegen Verwendung von FIs,
den Ableitstrom über den N-Leiter zu entsorgen.(Herstellerangaben beachten)

Zur Auslegung einer Leitung zur Ableitung der Stöme sind ebenfalls die Angaben der Filterhersteller und/oder des FU-Herstellers zu beachten.

Wenn du einen FI verwenden mußt,warum auch immer, schau mal in den Anhang rein.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## cmm1808 (14 September 2006)

Oh, du warst schneller.

Sobald du EMV Einstreuungen beseitigen möchtest, wird dies immer gegen Erde sein.
Als wirst du immer einen Strom gegen Erde ableiten müssen.

Hierbei is die Dimensionierung deines PE-Leiters wichtig.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## cmm1808 (14 September 2006)

Was vergessen,

es handelt sich ja nicht um einen Fehlerstrom im klassischem Sinne.
Sondern um eine gewollte Ableitung von unerwünschten Frequenzen, die als Strom gegen Erde geleitet werden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Suschi-S7 (14 September 2006)

Ich wollte Dir auch keinen FI unterjubeln "Kleissler", aber ich hab es oft genug erlebt das eine Maschine angeschlossen wurde ( bei uns inner Firma) und dann war das staunen groß warum die Maschine alle Nase lang ausging bzw. der FI. Dachte das wäre ein Inhalt deiner Frage gewesen


----------



## Raydien (15 September 2006)

dachte ich alledings auch 
und ich verkaufe keine FIs


----------

